# PS e PDF viewer

## .:deadhead:.

Che programmi usate per visualizzare i PDF ed i PS?

Io ho provato xPDF e GhostView... ma non mi soddisfano...  :Sad: 

Per il PDF ho installato Acrobat Reader e ho risolto.  :Smile: 

Per i PS? C'è qualche altro viewer?  :Confused: 

----------

## Naspe

Ma Acrobat Reader non c'è nell'emerge...  :Sad: 

----------

## Ginko

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Per i PS? C'è qualche altro viewer? 

 

ps2pdf  :Wink: 

--Gianluca

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Ma Acrobat Reader non c'è nell'emerge... 

 

```
*  app-text/acroread

      Latest version available: 5.08

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 9,068 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/

      Description: Adobe's PDF reader

      License:     Adobe

```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Naspe

Ah... lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Che programmi usate per visualizzare i PDF ed i PS?
> 
> 

 

quì mi hanno consigliato xpdf e mi trovo benissimo  :Smile: 

Per i postscript uso gv

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Quote:*   

> quì mi hanno consigliato xpdf e mi trovo benissimo 

 

Per stamapre le dispense che ci danno al poli preferisco usare Acrobat che mi visualizza le slides in maniera perfetta con tutti i caratteri allineati etc etc...  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per i postscript uso gv

 

Ti ringrazio del suggerimento: è davvero un ottimo viewer leggero e potente sia per i PS che per i PDF. Inoltre i caratteri hanno sono + gradevoli alla vista con GV rispetto a xPDF

Una domanda... che comando devo dare a GV per stampare?   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io uso xpdf per i pdf e gv per i ps.

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Una domanda... che comando devo dare a GV per stampare?  

 

Quei bottoni "print all" e "print marked" non funzionano?

Sinceramente non stampo da una vita ma l'ultima volta che li ho usati andavano!

----------

## Naspe

Ma sull'Adobe la rotellin del mouse nn funzia? Devo fare qualcosa per abilitarla?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Una domanda... che comando devo dare a GV per stampare?   
> 
> Quei bottoni "print all" e "print marked" non funzionano?

 

Quelli e poi devi mettere nel text box il comando lpr -varie_opzioni oppure se usi kde metti kprinter.

----------

## Cazzantonio

e per scrivere i pdf? Immagino che una versione opensource di un pdf writer non ci sia...

c'è?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> e per scrivere i pdf? Immagino che una versione opensource di un pdf writer non ci sia...
> 
> c'è?

 

Ad esempio li scrivi con openoffice e poi esporti in pdf. Oppure se usi latex li trasormi con dvipdf.

----------

## MyZelF

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Ma sull'Adobe la rotellin del mouse nn funzia? Devo fare qualcosa per abilitarla?

 

No, non funziona. Se proprio non puoi farne a meno puoi usare imwheel (c'è anche in portage).

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> se usi kde metti kprinter.

 

Bingo! Se metto kprinter mi compare la finestra di dialogo classica di KDE per la stampa:e ciò è bene.  :Smile: 

Il problema ora è che quando poi gli dico, OK, stampa, lui mi risponde con un errore di stampa

```
Stdin è vuoto, nessun lavoro inviato
```

 :Confused: 

.:deadhead:.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se devo aggiungere una serie di immagini jpg ad un pdf (immagini da scanner) come posso fare? Finora ho usato adobe acrobat (full) su windoz ma ne farei volentieri a meno (vorrei riuscire a potare del tutto windows dalla mia macchina, per esempio sono riuscito a far girare dvdshrink sotto wine)

----------

## Ginko

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> e per scrivere i pdf? Immagino che una versione opensource di un pdf writer non ci sia...c'è?

 

A iosa : oltre a quelli citati da Fedeliallalinea, ci sono tutti i vari tool *2pdf non ultimo il grandioso docbook2pdf contenuto in app-text/docbook-sgml-utils.

--Gianluca

----------

## motaboy

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   se usi kde metti kprinter. 
> 
> Bingo! Se metto kprinter mi compare la finestra di dialogo classica di KDE per la stampa:e ciò è bene. 
> 
> Il problema ora è che quando poi gli dico, OK, stampa, lui mi risponde con un errore di stampa
> ...

 

prova usando 

kdeprinter -c

dovrebbe fare una copia in un file temporaneo.

Bye!

----------

## lucapost

ho provato gv, ma è possibile che non ha un'opzione per cercare il testo (ctrl+F ad esempio)?

----------

## Sparker

personalmente preferisco "kghostview" e "kpdf".

O "evince" sotto gnome.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Se devo aggiungere una serie di immagini jpg ad un pdf (immagini da scanner) come posso fare?

 Dunque, innanzitutto dovresti trovare il modo di impaginare le immagini .jpg (lo puoi fare con oowriter2 o con  LaTeX); per unire due pdf, ti consiglio

```
[I] app-text/pdftk 

     Available versions:  1.12

     Installed:           1.12

     Homepage:            http://www.accesspdf.com/pdftk

     Description:         A tool for manipulating PDF documents
```

Ciao.

----------

## lucapost

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> personalmente preferisco "kghostview" e "kpdf".
> 
> O "evince" sotto gnome.

 

no, no!! windowmaker e gtk only!

----------

## topper_harley

Pur non amando tutto quello che inizia con K devo ammettere che kpdf è nettamente superiore a evince e acroread, se non altro per la possibilità di selezionare il testo in maniera "intelligente". 

In particolar modo kpdf è molto comodo quando si necessita di selezionare del testo impaginato per colonne.

Per quanto riguarda la modifica dei pdf, per puro caso, ho scoperto che l'ottimo Scribus, pur non avendo la funzione "importa da pdf" riesce ad importarli comunque. Basta selezionare il menu "importa da ps" e selezionare un file .pdf. Spesso però il risultato non è all'altezza. 

Preferisco convertire i file in ps con pdf2ps e poi importarli in scribus.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## gamberetto

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ho provato gv, ma è possibile che non ha un'opzione per cercare il testo (ctrl+F ad esempio)?

 

Hai provato con la "/" e poi a digitare il testo da cercare? (l'ho sparata... magari funziona)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lucapost

non funge!

----------

## Bionicle

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda la modifica dei pdf, per puro caso, ho scoperto che l'ottimo Scribus, pur non avendo la funzione "importa da pdf" riesce ad importarli comunque. Basta selezionare il menu "importa da ps" e selezionare un file .pdf. Spesso però il risultato non è all'altezza. 
> 
> Preferisco convertire i file in ps con pdf2ps e poi importarli in scribus.

 

Ti ringrazio e proprio quello che cercavo da anni.

Ho fatto delle prove ma non funziona molto bene le scritture non me le riconosce (sono font di winzoz).

Comunque é già un gran passo avanti.

Grazie ancora.

----------

## topper_harley

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti ringrazio e proprio quello che cercavo da anni.
> 
> Ho fatto delle prove ma non funziona molto bene le scritture non me le riconosce (sono font di winzoz).
> ...

 

Hai provato a convertire in ps prima di importare?

Eventualmente ho letto (anche se non ho mai provato) che kwrite apre i pdf. Una volta aperti li può salvare in formato odt, che a sua volta è importabile in Scribus...

----------

## Bionicle

Grazie comunque, ma finalmente ho trovato il sistema di modificare i pdf... come?

Ho scoperto oggi che con la nuova versione di koffice (la 1.5) é possibile importare pdf con kword.

http://www.koffice.org/filters/1.5/

Ho provato e funziona benissimo (non perfetto alcuni problemini nella impaginazione), provare per credere!

Ciao

----------

## lucapost

```
*  app-text/epdfview

      Latest version available: 0.1.5

      Latest version installed: 0.1.5

      Size of files: 383 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.emma-soft.com/projects/epdfview/

      Description:   Lightweight PDF viewer using Poppler and GTK+ libraries.

      License:       GPL-2
```

Ora ne manca solo uno leggero per i .ps

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> app-text/epdfview

 

Provato. 

Dopo aver notato che per fare uno zoom sono necessari circa 20 secondi di rendering lo ho prontamente rimesso dove stava.

----------

## lucapost

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   app-text/epdfview 
> 
> Provato. 
> 
> Dopo aver notato che per fare uno zoom sono necessari circa 20 secondi di rendering lo ho prontamente rimesso dove stava.

 

Da me non è proprio così. 

Non mi sono messo a cronometrare, ma se apro un pdf e nello zoom passo da 100% a 400% senza percentuali intermedie, non ci mette più di un secondo e mezzo (stando molto larghi). E questo che intendevi?

Non è che l'hai provato su un pentium 200 con 16mb di ram??  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## GiRa

KPDF con le impostazioni giuste da le sue soddisfazioni.

Ultimamente sto usanto FoxitReader portable con wine con grande soddisfazione.

Già la versione gratuita permette anche di scrivere sui pdf prendendo appunti e co.

----------

## randomaze

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Non è che l'hai provato su un pentium 200 con 16mb di ram??   

 

Si era quello che intendevo e lo ho provato sul mio solito AMD2200.  :Sad: 

Dopo il tuo post l'ho anche riemerso ma si comporta come prima. Continuo con xpdf, avrà un look&feel un pò retrò ma funziona bene  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Senza che mi metto a provarli tutti, mi indicate quali pdf viewer supportano la visualizzazzione full-screen?

Preferirei evitare pacchetti che si portano dietro mentÃ  gnome o kde, comunque in gtk vanno benissimo.

Ho giÃ  provato xpdf e epdfview, ma sembra che non supportino la modalitÃ  full-screen...

grazie.

edit:/ xpdf -fullscreen x.pdf

----------

## topper_harley

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Senza che mi metto a provarli tutti, mi indicate quali pdf viewer supportano la visualizzazzione full-screen?
> 
> Preferirei evitare pacchetti che si portano dietro mentÃ  gnome o kde, comunque in gtk vanno benissimo.
> 
> Ho giÃ  provato xpdf e epdfview, ma sembra che non supportino la modalitÃ  full-screen...
> ...

 

Evince potrebbe fare al caso tuo... Senza la use "gnome" non si porta dietro nautilus, ma un po di dipendenze le ha lo stesso (gnome-vfs, libglade ecc.)

```
RDEPEND="

    dvi? (

        virtual/tetex

        t1lib? ( >=media-libs/t1lib-5.0.0 )

    )

    dbus? ( || ( >=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.71

        ( <sys-apps/dbus-0.90 >=sys-apps/dbus-0.33 ) ) )

    tiff? ( >=media-libs/tiff-3.6 )

    >=app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.4

    >=dev-libs/glib-2

    >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.0

    >=gnome-base/libglade-2

    >=gnome-base/gconf-2

    gnome-base/libgnome

    || (

        >=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.6

        >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.10

        )

    >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.14

    gnome? ( >=gnome-base/nautilus-2.10 )

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.15

    gnome-base/gnome-keyring

    djvu? ( >=app-text/djvu-3.5.17 )

    virtual/ghostscript"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

    app-text/scrollkeeper

    >=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.3.2

    >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.9

    >=sys-devel/automake-1.9

    >=dev-util/intltool-0.35"

```

----------

## Cazzantonio

So che ubuntu (xubuntu per la precisione) ha una versione di evince in cui sono ridotte o elimiate le dipendenze da gnome.

E' una serie di patch che applica ubuntu oppure è possibile ottenere la stessa cosa sotto gentoo? Nessuno ci ha provato?

Mi piace evince ma è l'unica applicazione gnome sul mio pc e si tira dietro una trentina abbondante di pacchetti... ne farei volentieri a meno se potessi   :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

che applicazioni conoscete che supportano i menù laterali oltre a xpdf, evince, kpdf e acrobat?

e magari che apra anche i ps...

ps: ho provato gv, ma non arrivo a visualizzare l'albero dei capitoli nei file pdf...

----------

## GabrieleB

io uso kpdf e mi ci trovo benissimo, ma recentemente ho scoperto dei pdf "editabili" che vengono uati come modulistica e che kpdf non sa come editare.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

pdfedit ... è fenomenale

----------

## lordalbert

epdfview?

----------

## lucapost

ok...ma niente ps con epdfview   :Sad: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ok...ma niente ps con epdfview  

 

si, purtroppo lo so... però almeno una delle 2 richieste la soddisfa, ha il menu laterale  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

prova questo, prova quello...ma alla fine si torna sempre a xpdf.

----------

